# Has anyone else tried Neosporin under their eyes?



## La_Mari (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have the chance (or the money! FYI I need to buy every type of furniture you can think of in 2 weeks and need to save every bit for a car also) to go out and buy an eye cream right now, and I had a bottle of Neosporin laying around, I read the (inactive) ingredients: cocoa butter, cotton seed oil, olive oil, (something else), vitamin E, and white petrolium. I was like "Hey, why not?". I mean you can use it on cuts and scars, so it shouldn't harm the dry skin under my eyes right?

Anyway, it's been a couple of nights and my makeup does look better and a little thicker under my eyes, so it just _has _to be working. I do have a Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eye Cream and a tiny sample from Mario Badescu, but I want to save those for worse days and when I finally move in with my husband.

Has anyone tried St. Ives Eye Stress gel? I saw it on drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more and it had lots of good reviews, plus the bigger the bottle... the better.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2007)

Hhmmm...interesting. I've never tried that. Keep us posted how it works.


----------



## han (Mar 9, 2007)

that is intresting


----------



## IBMis2 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, I'd like to hear how it is working for you.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 9, 2007)

i never thought of using it for under my eyes.


----------



## jewele (Mar 9, 2007)

HHHHmmmmmmm. I will try this tonight. Right now I am using a Pond's eye cream, I think its the age defying one in the pinkish bottle, plus right before I hop into bed I put some vaseline on my eyes and they look fully rested. I already use neosporin for pimples, so I think I will try this.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 9, 2007)

interesting


----------



## CassBH (Mar 9, 2007)

I have been on the look out for a good eye cream for a while! Please let us know how it works out!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 9, 2007)

never thought of using neosporin under the eyes. I apply it over my pimples (I have a tendency to pop them) though.

Thanks for letting us know and keep us updated!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 9, 2007)

So far I really like the results. It does look kind of gross in the morning, but after I wash my face, they still look good.

How do you use it for pimples?


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

This is interesting. I've heard of it doing wonders overnight on pimples but never used as an eyecream. Please keep us posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 10, 2007)

I use it on my pimples. I just put it on the pimple that is red.. hurt.. over nite.

i use alot of it.. and put on a band-aid on the pimple. Next morning my pimple is ready to be poped!!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 10, 2007)

good to know it's working for u!


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 11, 2007)

Umph I think I will try the neo and I never thought of using vaseline. How much do you apply on your eye? Do you cover your eye overnight?


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 11, 2007)

I use like a pea-size amount under my eyes and the outer corners and under my eyebrows where it's dryer. I don't cover them up, I just sleep like that, but how would I cover them?:11dh:


----------



## Renee33 (Mar 12, 2007)

I use Neosporin and cortizone cream on my eyelids every night because sometimes I get itchy lids . It works great!


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 12, 2007)

Please be careful about using the cortizone cream. I heard that it can thin out your skin. I used to use it on my lids too because I would get a reaction to certain pink e/s. The tube states that you shouldn't use it on/around the eye but I did it anyway. It helped my problem, but now I'm thinking maybe it wasn't a smart thing to do, I should have just stopped using pink eyeshadow.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 12, 2007)

cool! good to know. i never looked at the ingredients.

i bought st ives when i read reviews, too, but that was a long time ago and i remember not liking it, but again, a long time ago when i couldn't tell left from right lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

I understand there's a formula of Neosporin for the eye (maybe you should use this instead). The *active* ingredients *Neomycin, Polymyxin B and Pramoxine HCI* may irritate the area. Remember the skin under the eye is *thin.*


----------



## Ricci (Mar 12, 2007)

Yikes! Id be to scared to fool around with my eyes


----------



## DMarr (Jun 16, 2019)

Kathy said:


> Hhmmm...interesting. I've never tried that. Keep us posted how it works.


I've used neosporin on my face for many years now. In fact it's all I use. I have a tanning bed in my house and I'm a smoker. Im almost 40 years old and most ppl guess around 25 so yeah it works! If you really think about it it makes sense. Neosporin is used to speed up cell production to the area you apply it on. Rapid cell turnover is the key to younger looking skin.


----------



## dhara (Jul 19, 2019)

Everyone has different skin type and for every skin type theres different makeup. So back to square one One should know their skin type I got to know about my skin type from this article check it.

https://www.bebeautiful.in/all-things-skin/everyday/determine-your-skin-type


----------

